# Tuscaloosa K9 camp needs some help



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If you havent heard of this camp, Red the owner lost everything in a recent tornado. Here is a bit about them from the villalobos site.

This American flag was all that stood at the former site of the Tuscaloosa K9 Camp dog rescue and training center. It stood for the 20 plus dogs that lost their lives on April 27, 2011. Their owner and caretaker, Heather "Red" Litz, along with two other devoted employees, bunkered down to try and save as many as possible and as most faithful dog owners would've done&#8230;almost lost their own lives in the process.

They shared their story, their pain and tears, with us on our TV show and it will premiere this Saturday, Jan. 28, 2012. Never have we felt so drawn to a cause. Before we arrived, we had been told that "Red" was Tia's "doppleganger." Something that Tia shook her head at&#8230;until she met Red. Not only a physical resemblance (years apart of course), but spiritual and emotional to a tee. But what was most apparent was the unconditional sacrifices they both have made for their dogs and the willingness to die for them in order to protect them&#8230;something words cannot describe.

The Tuscaloosa K9 Camp still has not recovered from the loss of their ENTIRE facility. Rebuilding has been slow. They still need help with donations of money, supplies and mostly MANPOWER. Red is now on her own (everyone left after the tornado). The Tuscaloosa K9 Camp is hosting a volunteer event this weekend in hopes of getting alot of work done but to also round up permanent volunteers. After watching their story on TV&#8230;well, just get out your box of Kleenex&#8230;

All of her helpers lost everything as well and had to leave she is now there alone with about 100 dogs. If you are near there please help her by volunteer , if you arent here is her contact info to send in donations, food, money, blankets whatever you can she NEEDS the help.

To Contact or Donate:
Tuscaloosa K9 Camp
366 Willcutt Rd
Berry, AL 35546
205-998-3342 or/Sophia (volunteer coordinator) 425-985-3689

they are hosting a volunteer event if your in the area here are the times for that { although im sure anytime would work right now}
EVENT THIS WEEKEND
Jan. 28th/Saturday 11:00 am - 4:00 pm
Jan. 29th/Sunday 11:00 am - 4:00 pm

She is having internet , phone issues right now so there isnt a pay pal up yet. When and if one gets set up I will try and get that posted here as well.

to view the pictures here is the link to villalobos site
Tuscaloosa K9 Camp dog rescue Our Doppleganger : Villalobos Rescue Center


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

VRC just posted a paypal link to donate to Tuscaloosa. if you pm me your transaction number, Ill set you up with vip or upgrade for donating to this cause.
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...63663d3faee8d4026841ac68a446f69dad17fb2afeca3


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bumping to the top good way to get your VIP and help some animals who really need it.


----------

